# New-comer looking for reception!



## Tanhead (Jan 16, 2010)

So, i've been playing guitar for quite a while now and I finally opened up a youtube channel, so I'd really appreciate it if i got some feedback on some of my videos: 

I have one original song I've written and recorded recently:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjh1qq7C-kg

and a couple covers, here's the link to my channel 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TantheMan223

I think your constructive criticism can really help me improve as a guitarist/songwriter.


----------



## Tanhead (Jan 16, 2010)

Also, I just put up a new song: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW9lgInP5wg
Again, I'd really apriciate your opinion, whether it be here or on the video itself. 
Thanks


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I like it  and welcome to the forum


----------

